

Show HN: TK Checker – A WordPress plugin that helps you edit your posts - helen842000
http://www.tkchecker.com

======
infinitone
I wonder if you can add automated researching of the specific topic, using
some NLP and maybe wolframalpha, you can perhaps get a crude version of basic
topics such as 'the height of the Eiffel tower'... You can just paraphrase
that into a question and ask WA.

~~~
helen842000
It would be great to do that as part of the editing stage! So you go to fix
your markers and it's already partially researched or a search is 1 click
away.

~~~
syllogism
If you're using Python, check out my new NLP library:
[http://honnibal.github.io/spaCy](http://honnibal.github.io/spaCy)

I think this feature is very viable!

------
okbake
> TK Checker only works on Posts currently, although you can copy into a Draft
> Post and have it check for missing info. It can then be copied over to a
> page or other document ready for publishing.

What is the technical limitation for this? I wouldn't think there would be
much work getting a plugin to work on both pages and posts (or any custom post
type for that matter), but most of my wordpress work is done on theme level so
I'm not really sure. Is there something specific to posts that make it work?

~~~
helen842000
It's certainly an option for an update. I think for the first version I just
wanted to get it out there, see if it helped people's writing & work flow.

------
hawkice
I have spoken to some professional writers who didn't know what TK was. What a
fantastico way to keep the pace in fiction!

I'm also quite delighted by the use of wordpress as a popular fiction
platform. New chapter releases for Worm got me pretty excited, no way to beat
that level of reader engagement.

Important note: if facts are irrelevant in your nonfiction, discard them. The
explanation will be clearer without all those facts that can possibly be
deleted.

~~~
helen842000
In fiction this method is mostly used to mark places where a more descriptive
word is needed. Helps to avoid repetition of vocabulary.

Also even with non-fiction most people have their own version of TK and don't
realise it.

I've seen plenty of posts published with <> and ???? still in them.

------
pbhjpbhj
Kinda like "FIXME" parsing in code. I like it.

